# Help me pick out some seeds



## cruisor (May 21, 2015)

Okay I'm in the market for some seeds.  I do know that I want feminized seeds, makes the waiting much easier knowing that I'm dealing with female plants right from the start.

So I am going to go back to my Bubbleponics system and I want to grow something that won't get any taller than say around 30".  Is there a seed or strain that's noted for smaller plants.

Or perhaps I need to focus on just keeping the plants smaller right from the beginning.

I also would like to know more about keeping the seedling from stretching so badly.  I started 3 seedlings a couple of weeks ago and I planted the seeds much deeper than I had before.  Even though they're stretching these did not have to be staked up.  I think I've stumbled upon how to keep from having to touch them and try staking them up so they won't fall down.  

I also discovered that by tying the bigger plants down and diverting the branches that they are very compliant and basically will do what you think you want.

So even though my last grow was not successful I learned a great deal and will have some super plants on the coming grow.

Thanks for any suggestions and yes I know I ramble on quite a bit!!

cruisor


----------



## JustAnotherAntMarching (May 21, 2015)

cruisor said:


> Okay I'm in the market for some seeds. I do know that I want feminized seeds, makes the waiting much easier knowing that I'm dealing with female plants right from the start.
> 
> So I am going to go back to my Bubbleponics system and I want to grow something that won't get any taller than say around 30". Is there a seed or strain that's noted for smaller plants.
> 
> ...


 
first there are no guarantees from mother nature so some Fem beans will be males...

If your looking for fems Id recommend DNA & Reserva Privada...  Ive run many of their beans and never had a herm from their gear...   running plants from seed will be tough to keep them under 30" thru flower...  your best bet is to flower small clones if your space is only 30" tall...

last tip for this post:  when you plant a seed say in a keg cup fill the cup 2/3 of the way with dirt and plant the seed...  once the seed sprouts and starts the stretch you mentioned top off the cup with dirt...  you will prob never have to stake a seedling again with this method...  :48:


----------



## Grower13 (May 21, 2015)

what kind of light are you using to veg with? stretching plants is usually cause by lack of enough light.

what method(s) are you using to get your seeds up to 4 or 4 weeks old? dirt? hydro?

not all mj plants do well with training or trimming........... those are a strain dependent traits.


and what jam said...... only fill containers 2/3 full so you can add media to the container to help stabilize and aid in keeping  the young  plant short.


----------

